

Ask HN: Website not appearing in Google search anymore? - Vejita00

Long time ago I made small adsense niche website howtohavetwins.org
Small website, earns like 5$ a month :)
It was 3rd search result on first page when you type 'how to have twins' on google.com.
But few days ago a noticed that it's gone from google.
I checked Google webmaster tools and I didn't receive any warning messages.
How can I get my site back on google?<p>I read somewhere that the reason for dropping from google can be spam on your site?
I use wordpress plugin which automatically post content related to any topic of your choice to your site, maybe that's the reason for this?<p>Thanks for any help.
======
paulhauggis
"I use wordpress plugin which automatically post content related to any topic
of your choice to your site, maybe that's the reason for this?"

This is most likely it. It sounds like your blog is just re-generated content
from someone else's site.

~~~
Vejita00
So if I disable that plugin and remove all generated posts, will the website
appear on Google again?

